# How Bout dem Canes!!!



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2002)

To all my Canadian/Candien counterparts up there:

How Bout dem Canes!!!!

Stanley Cup here we come.  In the words of Bubba Sparks, "Its about to get Ugly!!!!


----------



## dng1032 (May 28, 2002)

caught the last 3 minutes in the 3q in regulation and then the OT...great win!!! Hockey in  the South? What's that about...

you should've just stayed for the last class....

just kidding!!!  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

I just got back from Toronto where my hotel was next to the Air Canada Centre. It was madness.

Would The Locker Room be a more appropriate forum for this?


----------



## Guro Harold (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> Would The Locker Room be a more appropriate forum for this? [/B]



True, but I could resist giving our northernly-challenged Modern Arnis practitioners a good ribbing.

Funny how the world turns.  Here in the south, not too many people play hockey and for the most part the chances of a pond or lake freezing over is equal to the chances of Hell freezing over as well.
 

Its good that now we are on the map for something more than just tobacco, NASCAR, barbeque, and Jesse Helms!!!! :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

I was waiting for a pun on Hurri-*canes* and arnis *canes*.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I was waiting for a pun on Hurri-canes and arnis canes. *



Yeah, you read my mind.  Didn't want to be too obvious!!!  Let's just say that the hockey stick is a Topado with an hook!!!


----------



## Tapps (May 29, 2002)

Speaking as a Buffalo Boy, enjoy it now BEFORE the finals.

I'm rootin for them  ....  but that may just be the kiss of death.

I always pull for the Bills come superbowl time Sabres in the cup.

Just out of curiousity, How do they play hockey in a state where ice is a novelty ?


----------



## dng1032 (May 29, 2002)

Oh so they're playing on ice????!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2002)

I have always said that any sport that has
two blades a stick and allows fighting HAS to
be cool!  

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2002)

How about them Red Wings!

3 and 2 

I just hope they pull it off in Game 6 in Detroit.

Just my wish.

Rich


----------



## Guro Harold (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *How about them Red Wings!
> 
> Rich *



Hmmm, well there are at least a couple Modern Arnis connections for the Red Wings (Michigan):

Chuck "Da Hammer" Gauss
The Michigan MA Camp
Arnis Wing Blocks (slant-umbrella) 

Hmmm, Colorado is harder:
"Rocky" in name only - was on several MA tapes
Beer - The one noun, verb, subject, object, skill, and technique that joins all the MA groups!!!:drinkbeer


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

Didn't Terry Wareham end up there?


----------



## Guro Harold (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Didn't Terry Wareham end up there? *



Cool, add another factoid to the Colorado list.  I have never met him and didn't know for sure about the Colorado connection so I didn't mention it.  Thanks Arnisador!!!

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 4, 2002)

Though it is way too early in the series:

To all my Modern Arnisadors in Michigan: "Holla:How Bout dem dare Canes!!!!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Though it is way too early in the series:
> 
> To all my Modern Arnisadors in Michigan: "Holla:How Bout dem dare Canes!!!!"   *



Da Canes sure did well in the first game, by 
scoring in the overtime.

Rich


----------



## Tapps (Jun 6, 2002)

Do ya dare to Believe ?   :cheers: 

That was a fun game to watch. Game 2 tonight.

I've been to N.C.  


And to Detroit   :armed: 


I still think a pissed off red Wings team will be hard to beat. But I love an underdog so...


.... GO 'Cains


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> 
> *Do ya dare to Believe ?   :cheers:
> 
> ...



And to Detroit    :armed:


Hmmmm?

Are you trying to say someting about our lovely
little city in south east Michigan?

Just having fun,

Go Wings  :boing1:

Rich


----------



## Tapps (Jun 7, 2002)

Just having fun Rich.


Buffalo really could use that #1 draft pick we get for Dom winning the cup.

Well, whatever city the Sabres end up in will appreciate it.

Game 3 is on at the same time as Tyson-Lewis. Which gets out of hand first ? Any bets ?


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 7, 2002)

Due to the fact that the Hurricanes made it to the Stanley Cup finals gives hope to the home expansion team, the Columbus BlueJackets. Very strange name for a pro hockey team in Columbus.......can you imagine Columbus folks screaming "Let's go Blue, Let's go Blue" and nearly puking at the same time ?   To those of you who don't understand this joke, it refers to the OSU/Michigan football rivalry.

As for Lewis/Tyson- I predict Lewis wins by KO in the 5th round.

WOOOOOO!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 7, 2002)

So at least each team has a win.  I am still pulling for da Canes however.  I am with Whoop also on the fight.   I am hoping that Lewis will fix Tyson's teething problem!!!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Palusut,

How's it going down in NC ? How's the training ? Are you going to the Michigan camp ?

Anyway, good joke about Tyson's teething problem. :rofl: 

Did you see what Rahman's head looked like after his fight with Evander Holyfield ? Holy cow, it looked like an alien wanted to bust out of his head. Damn !!  I love watching Evander Holyfield......what a warrior that man is.....he's taken on  basically the entire heavyweight division in the last 10 years.  He'll fight anyone......unlike quite a few heavyweights out there.  He has no fear. He's Da Man!!

WOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *Due to the fact that the Hurricanes made it to the Stanley Cup finals gives hope to the home expansion team, the Columbus BlueJackets. Very strange name for a pro hockey team in Columbus.......can you imagine Columbus folks screaming "Let's go Blue, Let's go Blue" and nearly puking at the same time ?   To those of you who don't understand this joke, it refers to the OSU/Michigan football rivalry.
> 
> ...




There is always hope.

And mine is to get a tape of a bunch of people
from Ohio yelling 'Go Blue'. I could make a 
fortune selling it to the fanatic U of M Fans. 

In my Opinion the Underdogs / aka the expansion 
team aka Da Canes have the favor.

One would have to ask why? IF they loose then this
was their gaining experience year. And watch out
next year. If they win it is the Cinderella story
and that is always good for sports.
The Hurricanes have nothing to prove and nothing
to loose, but everything to gain. This means
the series will come down to the team that skates
the best and keeps out of the penality box.

And Like I said before, any sport that has 'TWO
Blades and a stick and Fighting' just has to be
cool. :rofl: 

Have fun watching the Game Saturday.

As for Lewis and Tyson, I agree that Lewis should
take care of the teeth and the tyson issue as a
whole. I also saw the Rahman fight and man that
boil grew by the second. OUCH!

Oh well off I go to surf some more.  

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2002)

Red Wings Up 2 to the Hurricanes 1.

I believe it is not over yet.
Looking to ba a good serious!

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *As for Lewis and Tyson, I agree that Lewis should
> take care of the teeth and the tyson issue as a
> whole. *



Lewis over Tyson by KO in the 8th! I expected the other way around, I must admit, but am pleased by this result.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Lewis over Tyson by KO in the 8th! I expected the other way around, I must admit, but am pleased by this result. *



This might be the first recorded instance of me 
making a correct prediction.

This could be intersting.  

Oh well back to more training and lawn work.

Rich

PS - Kaith when I first tried to to reply I got
an error about Source Code. I had to close 
netscape and come back to MartialTalk and try
again. Just curious if this s some of the items
the dedicated servor will help with? This was
my first time, so no history.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Rich,

Good call on the fight!!!  The Canes/Red Wings game was awesome too.  The Canes almost stole one.

Hi Whoop,

I probably will not be able to make the Michigan camp.  Hope to train with you again sometime.

Palusut


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey Palusut,

I'm sure that we'll run into each other somewhere sometime and work out together and catch up.

Rich, good call on the fight. Lewis opened up a serious can of whoopass on Tyson.  Whew....what a dominant performance.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Kaith when I first tried to to reply I got
> an error about Source Code. I had to close
> ...



I've asked Kaith about this in case he misses your post but he has another computer on fire right now that he's putting out so I don't know when an answer will come. I haven't gotten a "source code" error before--odd.

For those who don't know, the software used is vBulletin and it's great stuff.


----------



## Tapps (Jun 11, 2002)

Lewis - To big and to strong. Might have been different if they took Mike off the meds. It's tough to fight a Pit Bull.

As for the "Cains not looking good.

On the Bright side most of the Wings are headed to Sunny-Brook retirement home right after the hoisting the cup. So next year is wide open.

Seriously, this has been great hockey (with the exception of preiod three of game 2). Fun to watch. Hitting, bashing and swinging sticks. What's the appeal ?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 11, 2002)

The Canes take another L, ouch!!!:wah:

That's ok, hopefully we'll catch up in Detroit!!!

The appeal down here is that we are new to hockey.  Beforehand the closest thing to ice and hockey in the winter for us was sliding on linoleum floors with our socks on. 

Looks like Tyson took the spanking well.  He is acting well behaved now with some decency and honor, all is not lost.

As for the medicine he was on, was it the same stuff they gave him before the 20/20 interview with Robin Givens and Barbara Walters, man did he get his bell rung there too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2002)

Please excuse this small poem. When I received it and read it
I enjoyed it and laughed.

'Twas the Night Before Playoffs

'Twas the night before Playoffs, and all through the Joe
Not a player was skating, not even Devereaux;
The jerseys were hung from the rafters with care,

Yes; Abel, Howe, Lindsay, Delvecchio were there.

The fans in Detroit were all snug in their beds,
While Stanley Cup fever danced 'round in their heads;
Kirk Maltby, Kris Draper, Dom Hasek, you see,
Would star in their dreams of what would soon be.

Next day on the ice there would be such a clatter,
That, for true fans of hockey, nothing else even matters.
Away to the arena, we fly like a flash,
(Unless we can't get tickets, 'cause we don't have the cash).

The laser light show on the freshly groomed ice
Would light up the way as we welcome our guys!
Then, what to our wondering eyes should appear,
But the best of the NHL, at least so far this year.

With a captain named Yzerman, and a winger named Hull,
We knew in a moment this would not be dull.
More rapid than eagles, the players they came,
And we whistled and shouted, as they called them by name;

"Now, Lidstrom!  Now Chelios!  Now, go, Larionov!
On Datsyuk!  On Robitaille!  And, now, Sergei Fedorov!
To the top of the Conference!  To the top of the League!
There's no turning back!  There will be no fatigue!

As the Canucks and the Blues and the Avalanche cry,
When they meet with the Wings, and their Stanley dreams die,
As New Jersey crumbles, and Montreal meets with fate,
The Leafs and the Hurricanes will just have to wait.

For now, in a twinkling, there comes to the party
Kuznetsov,  Sean Avery, and Darren McCarty.
There's Dandenault, Duchesne, and Fischer, and Shanny!
There's Wallin, Olausson, and a goalie named Manny!

Then, dressed up so nicely, in the best they could find,
The coaches line up, with the trainers behind.
There's Lewis and Smith, and, of course, Scotty Bowman.
You'll notice John Wharton (if you are a woman)..

Our eyes, how they twinkle!  Our hearts are so merry!
With Redmond to comment, or maybe Don Cherry.
We know Tomas Holmstrom will be taking no poop,
With luck he'll get backup, maybe from Uwe Krupp.

If we need them, Williams, Brule, or Elliott we'll finger.
Or Wikstrom, or Slegr, or Kohn, or Dwayne Zinger.

With a wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Scotty soon had assured us we had nothing to dread.
He spoke not a word, these guys know how to work.
We won't need to deal with Claude Lemieux (what a jerk!).
I'm sorry I said that, I know it's not nice.
But I just couldn't help it, I won't do it twice.

They spring to the ice, as the referees whistle,
In pursuit of the cup they will fly like a missile.
And the fans will exclaim, whether they lose or win,
"Go, Red Wings!   We Love You!   What a great year it's been!"


GO WINGS!!!

Rich


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2002)

Congratulations to Rich and all of the Red Wings fans out there!!!  Cinderella has awaken, the clock has struck midnight, and now its time to go home in a horse-drawn pumpkin! 
Well, at least we made it interesting.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Congratulations to Rich and all of the Red Wings fans out there!!!  Cinderella has awaken, the clock has struck midnight, and now its time to go home in a horse-drawn pumpkin!
> Well, at least we made it interesting. *



It was a great series.

'Da Canes' will be back and around for a while!


Until July wne it starts all over again ;~).

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

Good luck to Mr. Parsons with the rioting and looting. Grab me a DVD player if you get the chance--we have a PS2 but not a dedicated DVD unit.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh....Arnisador you said DVD!

I thought you said BVD's. I was in Detroit last night, and it was chaos! Lines wrapped around buildings for every Bar showing the game, not to mention the crowds at the "Joe."

Anyways, I got some homeless guy to give me his BVD's. There the perfect scent and color; just the way you like them. I already dropped them in the mail for ya.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh; and I also thought you said "BVD Unit."

The homeless guy should be arriving shortly, with his "unit."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Good luck to Mr. Parsons with the rioting and looting. Grab me a DVD player if you get the chance--we have a PS2 but not a dedicated DVD unit. *



(* Second Attepmt at this ;~). THis morning was rejected do to Servor relocation. *)

Arnisador,

Thanks for the Congrats. 

Where you guys say Riot, we say just having a party officer.
Where you say looting, we say Party Favors.

Funny how different parts of the country have different words
for the same things/events.

Seriously I hope all is well with everyone and all got home safe.

As for 'Da Canes', We' will see you next year, and who knows
what the out come will be then  

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2002)

Everyone,
  Please stay on topic, and within forum guidelines.


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey, we never got any good hockey 'Canes/arnis canes puns out of this!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Hey, we never got any good hockey 'Canes/arnis canes puns out of this! *



True, Arnisador!!!

We Canes fan didn't get the trophy also.  At least we got a little discussion out it and found out that you don't sports bet against Rich Parsons, two for two!!!.  Man, he will take your money! :nuke:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



SSSSSHHHHH! Palusut,

Now no one will ever put money down with me again.  

Thanks for the Conversation, and I bet those
HuriCANES will have no problem raising their
CANES next year.

Have fun everyone.

Rich

PS: What is the next big sporting event??
:rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



World Cup -  USA, USA, USA!!!!!!!!!!


----------

